
Microsoft Apologizes For Windows Azure Girls' Vulgar Dance [video] - kavi_nash
http://icosmogeek.com/microsoft-apologizes-for-windows-azure-girls-vulgar-dance-video/
======
michaelcampbell
I'm lost; what part of the _dance_ was vulgar? The mention of genitalia was in
poor taste, but I didn't see anything in the dance that made me think of
anything other than "The Wiggles" that my son used to watch. When he was 3.

"Horrifically bad", sure, but "vulgar"?

------
damian2000
Seeing those flashed messages on the monitor reminds me of the ending of
Zoolander where the brainwashed Derek is heading down the runway.

~~~
kavi_nash
Never expected how the tech giant approved that in first place.

